# Michigan-Hopra race Dec. 6th in Plainwell,Mi.



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

The next Michigan-Hopra race will be held on Sunday December 6th. Doors open at 8am and racing starts at 10am. 

The address is 340 Hyder circle drive
Plainwell, Mi. 49080
everyone welcome so come on out and run with michigan hopra and have some donuts and coffee , lunch and drinks provided. See you all there 

Dwayne 269-744-7379

some pictures of last years event http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n110/monsooni1/?start=80


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

a couple pics


----------

